# Serial ATA-Platte macht Zicken



## SiKiKingPin (11. Oktober 2003)

Hey,

bin neu in diesm Forum und hätte da gleich ma ne Frage

Ich hab das ASUS A7N8X Deluxe und hab mir ne Maxtor mit 250 Gig und Serial ATA gegönnt. 

Aber irgendwie hab ich deftige Probleme mit jeglicher Einteilung von Partitionen. Ich hab alle Treiber aktualisiert und auch das BIOS (auf 1007).

Auch wenn ich XP neu aufspielen möchte, beschwert er sich nach der Formatierung mit ner Fehlermeldung.

Wer kann mir da helfen ?

MfG

Moritz


----------



## Iwein (12. Oktober 2003)

Mit was willste denn partitionieren?

Ich hab fast des gleiche Zeug nur ne 120gig von Maxtor und Win2k.


----------



## SiKiKingPin (12. Oktober 2003)

Quasi alles was mit Windows zutun hat, macht Ärger.


Gibt´s da noch andere Programme ?


----------



## IvanBigfoot (21. Dezember 2003)

hi alle Hab GENAU DAS SELBE SYSTEM! S-ATA Matrox 120gig und das ASUS A7N8X Deluxe ! Ich hab leider noch nix geupdatet, n paar links wären VERDAMMT hilfreich, bin schon langsam am verzweifeln;(

Bei der WinXP prof installation labbat der was von wegen er kann keine Festplatten finden...auch wenn ich beim setup F6 am anfang drücke, findet der keine controller etc. für S-ATA  und diskette bzw. CD war bei matrox net dabei :/(( HILFE!


----------



## IvanBigfoot (22. Dezember 2003)

Warum antwortet hier keiner ? Hat kein anderer solche pr0bs?!


----------



## Goofman (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi zusammen
zum Problem von dir, IvanBigfoot:
Auf der CD deines Mainboards sind auch die Treiber zu deinem SATA-Controller
Kopier diese auf eine Diskette und dann drück F6 beim Setup. Das müßte dann tun!
Falls net, dann achte mal darauf, ob dein Rechner beim Hochfahren die SATA Platte erkennt (wird überhaupt der Controller erkannt)
Wenn nicht, dann auf dem Mainboard umjumpern (in der nähe vom BIOS-Reset )
;-)    
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!

Mfg Goofman


----------



## IvanBigfoot (24. Dezember 2003)

Joa, ich werd mal mein Ergebnis posten...DANKE!


----------

